# Billing Depo injections



## neecen (Feb 16, 2018)

Good afternoon All,

Can anyone tell me the correct ICD 10 code to bill for subsequent depo injection? For the initial injection we bill Z30.013. I am thinking we would bill Z30.42, which is Encounter for surveillance of injectable contraceptive. I just don't see any codes that state subsequent injection. 

Thoughts? 

TIA

Denise


----------



## j_oania@yahoo.com (Feb 16, 2018)

Hi!

Our clinic uses Z30.42 when the patient comes back for the following Depo shot and had no issue with it.


----------



## neecen (Feb 16, 2018)

Thank you Jasmine. I will try it and see what happens.


----------

